# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  رحله الى الزمن الجميل

## reizk

يا أعضاء منتدى مصر الكرام

جميعنا يحب مشاهدة الصور القديمة .. وبالذات إذا كانت هذه الصور لأماكن مازالت موجودة حتى الآن وربما زرناها

حرصت ألا تكون الصور لأماكن صماء .. وإنما صور لأشخاص عاشوا قبلنا وسنعرف الكثير عن حياتهم وعاداتهم حتى تكون الصور بها حيوية

أترككم الآن مع متعة المشاهدة .. ولنركب آلة الزمن لنتجول بها في سحر الماضي وعبق التاريخ ( منقوووول )

- الصورة 1 -



صورة كانت تتكرر صباح كل يوم .. ومازالت تتكرر حتى الآن ولكن بطرق مختلفة
حيث يقف أحد البائعين صباحاً وأمامه عربة وبها الفطار ويتجمع حوله العمال لتناول الفطار قبل الذهاب للعمل
طبعاً هذا المنظر في الأماكن الشعبية .. ولطبقة معينة من الناس
والبائع يختار بذكاء المكان الذي يقف فيه .. وغالباً ما يكون بجانب أحد المصانع .. أو بالقرب من أي مبنى حكومي .. حتى يحظى بأكبر عدد من الناس

وفي الصورة السابقة نجد البائع وأمامه الخبز وأطباق عديدة .. استطعت تمييز عدة أطباق وهي ( طعمية + باذنجان مقلي + سلطة + فول ) والزجاجات هي لإضافة الشطة والزيت

- الصورة 2 -



صورة اخري لآفطار العمال في الصباح...

- الصورة 3 -

ونقل الماء من النيل مباشرة للمنازل حيث ان يد التلوث لم تصل اليها وقتها



- الصورة 4 -



مؤذن فوق أحد مآذن مساجد القاهرة القديمة
كل ما في الصورة السابقة مازال موجوداً طبق الأصل .. القلعة من بعيد وبعض المساجد الأخرى .. وما بينهما عبارة عن مقابر المماليك
كان المؤذن يصعد أعلى المئذنة ويؤذن بدون مايكروفونات

- الصورة 5 -



صورة المزارعين وهم يستعدون للمرور من على كوبري قصر النيل والإنتقال من ضفة إلى ضفة أخرى
حيث كان الإنتقال وقتها مقابل قرشين .. وكان يتم إعفاء الأطفال دون الـ 6 سنوات

- الصورة 6 -



جزء من الآثار الفرعونية في أسوان وهي غارقة
قبل بناء السد العالي كان كل عام يأتي الفيضان ويهدم القرى ويغرق المنازل ويدمر الأراضي الزراعية ، لذا كان التفكير في بناء السد العالي
والصورة السابقة تم تصويرها أثناء الفيضان

- الصورة 7 -



وسيلة الإنتقال الفارهة ..
ما ترونه الآن كأنها مرسيدس آخر موديل في وقتنا
فلن يركبوا على ظهر الجمل .. وإنما في حجرة معتدلة .. وتغطيهم من الشمس
أكيد وقتها كان الكل يتمنى تجربة هذه الفخامة 

كانت هذه هي الطريقة التي تنتقل فيها العروسة إلى بيت زوجها ، ويتم تزيين الجمل كما نزين السيارات هذه الأيام
الحجرة التي على الجمل مزخرفة بشكل جميل ومصنوعة بما يسمى اليوم ( أرابيسك )

- الصورة 8 -



جمع غفير من المصلين بعد صلاة الجمعة في الجامع الأزهر
كان هذا المسجد ليس مجرد مسجداً للصلاة فقط .. وإنما كان له دوراً سياسياً كبيراً جداً
فمعظم الثورات ضد الإنجليز كانت تقام منه بعد صلاة الجمعة ، وكان نابليون يذهب إلى شيخ الأزهر بدلاً من الحاكم كي يترك أثراً طيباً في نفوس الناس
تأملوا الناس في الصورة السابقة .. منهم من يرتدي بدلة وكأنه يعيش بيننا الآن .. والغالبية تلبس الزي الطبيعي وهو عباية وعلى الرأس طربوش
وتلاحظوا وجوه من أفريقيا في الصورة .. فقد كانت تأتي للدراسة في الأزهر على نفقته .. ومازال الأزهر يقدم هذه الخدمة المجانية لمسلمي أفريقيا وشرق آسيا وأوروبا

- الصورة 9 -



خزان أسوان ..
وهو السد الذي كان موجوداً قبل بناء السد العالي ، ووظيفته أنه يحجز مياه الفيضان للإستفادة منها في الري ، لكنه كان لا يحجزها لأكثر من سنة
المهندسين الذين بنوا السد كانوا يستريحون في جزيرة بالقرب من أسوان اسمها جزيرة إلفنتين .. وهي الآن مزاراً سياحياً مهماً
الصورة السابقة التقطت عام 1906

- الصورة 10 -



بائع الطرابيش داخل أحد حواري مصر القديمة
رغم أن الصورة منذ عام 1905 إلا أن الوجوه مألوفة .. وسبحان الله الإبتسامة عليهم منذ القدم
وواضح طبعاً بأنهم كانوا وقتها في الشتاء

- الصورة 11 -



منظر عام للدقي من إحدى البلكونات
لا عمارات .. ولا زحمة .. ولا سيارات
البيوت وقتها كانت كما ترونها .. عبارة عن فلل بحد أقصى 3 أدوار .. وكانت كل فيلا أمامها بعض الأشجار داخلة في ملكية الفيلا
جزء كبير من هذه الفلل موجود حتى الآن وبالذات في مصر الجديدة والدقي وحلوان ..
حيث كان يقيم فيها اليونانيون الذين أقاموا فترة كبيرة في مصر لقربهم منها

- الصورة 13 -



بائع البطاطا ..
وهذا المشهد مازال موجوداً حتى الآن .. وبالذات على الكورنيش
عربية وعليها فرن لشوي البطاطا ..
أنظروا إلى زي المرأة في الصورة السابقة ..

- الصورة 14 -



هذه الصورة تعود إلى عام 1922 وذلك عندما تم اكتشاف مقبرة توت عنخ آمون في الأقصر
وهي المقبرة الوحيدة التي وجدوها كاملة المجوهرات وممتلكات الملك
اكتشفها أحد العلماء البريطانيين بتمويل من مليونير بريطاني كان من ضمن القلائل الذين يمتلكون سيارة في بريطانيا 
وما تشاهدوه في الصورة هو أحد العمال عندما كان ينقل الآثار من المقبرة لترحيلها إلى المتحف المصري بالقاهرة

- الصورة 15 -



صورة قديمة لجامعة القاهرة .. في الجيزة
مشهورة بالقبة والساعة الموجودتين حتى الآن ..
تم إنشاء الجامعة عام 1908 وكان اسمها في أول الأمر : الجامعة المصرية
ثم تغير الإسم إلى جامعة فؤاد الأول
وبعد الثورة تم تسميتها جامعة القاهرة

- الصورة 16 -



منظر غير موجود ولن تراه أبداً .. الأهرامات وبجانها نهر النيل
حيث كان أحد فروع النيل يسير بمحاذاة الأهرامات .. وقد نقل الفراعنة الأحجار إلى هذا المكان بواسطة سفينة كانت تسير في هذا الفرع
السفينة موجودة حتى الآن وتعرض في متحف بالقرب من الأهرامات .. اسمها سفينة الشمس
وهي سفينة ضخمة جداً ولا يمكن أن تستوعبها صورة واحدة

- الصورة 17-



أحد المقاهي القديمة .. 
لكنها في حي شعبي قديم .. بعكس مقاهي القاهرة القديمة في الأحياء الراقية التي كانت اجتماع نخبة الأدباء والشعراء
شايفينن الواد بليه 

- الصورة 18 -



جنرالات الحرب العالمية الثانية في لقطة تاريخية أمام الأهرامات
الحرب كانت من 1939 إلى 1945

- الصورة 19 -



أفراد الجيش البريطاني أثناء الحر العالمية الثانية وهم ( ملمومين ) على أبو الهول 
كان قريباً من الأرض وقتها لأن جزءاً كبيراً من جسمه كان مدفوناً تحت الرمال
لذا كانوا يصعدون على كتفه لأنه قريب منهم

- الصورة 20 -



إحدى الحارات المصرية القديمة ..
لاحظوا البيوت وعليها المشربيات من الخارج .. وغالبية البيوت في مصر القديمة كان عليها مشربية .. وذلك للحفاظ على خصوصية من في البيت .. ولها أيضاً دور في تكييف الهواء بالداخل

----------


## reizk

كيف كانت الأيام زمان ....... ماذا لو كنا هناك ؟ 

كيف كانت الصحف و الإعلانات ؟

 كيف كانت المانشيتات  ؟ 

 كيف كانت الضحكة و الآهات ؟

هيا بنا فى رحلة لأيام زمان ؟


مانشيتات  زمان






صدور العدد الأول من جريدة الأهرام  - الاهرام 5أغسطس 1876




مجزرة بحر البقر ما اشبه الليلة بالبارحة لم تهدأ وحشية اسرائيل يوما ولم ينم الجزار لحظة
تاريخ المجزرة : 8 ابريل 1970والمجزرة :استشهاد30 تلميذا مصريا بالمرحلة الابتدائية
الشهداء : تلاميذ مدرسة بحر البقر في محافظة الشرقية القاتل : اسرائيل
الوسيلة طائرات الفانتوم الامريكية الصنع



إعلان بداية الحرب العالمية الثانية فرنسا وانجلترا فى حالة حرب مع ألمانيا ولم يتحدد بعد موقف ايطاليا - الاهرام 4 سبتمبر1939





فقدنا عبد الناصر جريدة الاخبار في 29 سبتمبر 1970[/CENTER]


لم تنتهى الرحلة بعد

----------


## reizk

]


غلاف زمان

نتابع مانشيتات زمان



لحكومات العربية تهب لنجدة فلسطين جيوش الدول العربية لن تتراجع الا بعد تحرير الآراضى 
- أخبار اليوم 16مايو 1948 

هل سينشر الخبر مرة أخرى بعد خمسين سنة

مــصـــر أيــــــــــام زمـــــــــان
Egypt in begone days





فرديناند دى ليسبس صاحب أمتياز حفر قناة السويس بملابس عربية فى الاسكندرية و الصورة ترجع الى عام 1869 و هو نفس عام أفتتاح قناة السويس
Mrs Ferdinand de Lesseps in costumes Bedouins, the year of the inauguration of Suez Canal in 1869, in Alexandria surrounded by close relations.





الصورة اخذت للمنطاد الشهير جراف زيبلين من شارع الموسكى فى العام 1938
The airship “Graff Zeppelin” seen of the 38 of the street of Mouski





نادى هيلتون للجولف 1901
Club of Heltouan about 1901





معبد كوم أمبو تغطية الرمال فى العام 1857
The temple of Kom-Ombo in 1857






أحد اكبر مصممين الازياء الفرنسية فى القاهرة يعرضها على سيدتان من الطبقة العلية فى العام 1909
Large a French couturirer of Cairo in 1909 presents its models at two ladies of the Egyptian high society.







اخر ملوك الاسرة العلوية الملك فاروق و زوجتة الملكة ناريمان فى البلاط الملكى بعبدين فى يوم زفافهم عام 1951
The photograph of marriage of king Farouk and the queen Narriman in the Palate of Abdine in May 1951.





الاقصر فى العام 1902
In Louxor, about 1902.




أحد عمال مصنع الطرابيش فى العباسية
Various stages of the manufacture of the tarbouches. Masnaa el Tarabichi in Abbassieh.





صورة خلفية لقصرا لبارون أمبان و قد أخذت بعد وفاتة فى العام 1928


جميع الصور من الموقع الفرنسى
http://egyptedantan.com/


الموضوع منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## قلب مصر

الله على هذه الصور الرائعة
بالفعل أخى الكريم رزيقي عدت بنا إلى زمن جميل لمصرنا الحبيبة
الصور تنبض بالحياة 
وكأن من فيها مازالوا يشاهدون معنا الصور حتى الآن
بالرغم أني رأيت بعض الصور موجودة في أحدى الموضوعات من قبل
إلا أن غالبية الصور جديدة علي لم أراها
أشكرك جدا على هذه الروائع المصرية من صور ونوادر الصحف
كل الشكر والتقدير لك
 :M (32):

----------


## reizk

> الله على هذه الصور الرائعة
> بالفعل أخى الكريم رزيقي عدت بنا إلى زمن جميل لمصرنا الحبيبة
> الصور تنبض بالحياة 
> وكأن من فيها مازالوا يشاهدون معنا الصور حتى الآن
> بالرغم أني رأيت بعض الصور موجودة في أحدى الموضوعات من قبل
> إلا أن غالبية الصور جديدة علي لم أراها
> أشكرك جدا على هذه الروائع المصرية من صور ونوادر الصحف
> كل الشكر والتقدير لك



اشكرك اختى الكريمه قلب مصر

على مرورك الطيب وكلامك الجميل

الذى اسعدنى جدا

اخوك
رزق

----------


## haithamhasanen

- الصورة 3 -

ونقل الماء من النيل مباشرة للمنازل حيث ان يد التلوث لم تصل اليها وقتها



- الصورة 4 -



مؤذن فوق أحد مآذن مساجد القاهرة القديمة
كل ما في الصورة السابقة مازال موجوداً طبق الأصل .. القلعة من بعيد وبعض المساجد الأخرى .. وما بينهما عبارة عن مقابر المماليك
كان المؤذن يصعد أعلى المئذنة ويؤذن بدون مايكروفونات


- الصورة 11 -



منظر عام للدقي من إحدى البلكونات
لا عمارات .. ولا زحمة .. ولا سيارات
البيوت وقتها كانت كما ترونها .. عبارة عن فلل بحد أقصى 3 أدوار .. وكانت كل فيلا أمامها بعض الأشجار داخلة في ملكية الفيلا
جزء كبير من هذه الفلل موجود حتى الآن وبالذات في مصر الجديدة والدقي وحلوان ..
حيث كان يقيم فيها اليونانيون الذين أقاموا فترة كبيرة في مصر لقربهم منها



- الصورة 16 -



منظر غير موجود ولن تراه أبداً .. الأهرامات وبجانها نهر النيل
حيث كان أحد فروع النيل يسير بمحاذاة الأهرامات .. وقد نقل الفراعنة الأحجار إلى هذا المكان بواسطة سفينة كانت تسير في هذا الفرع
السفينة موجودة حتى الآن وتعرض في متحف بالقرب من الأهرامات .. اسمها سفينة الشمس
وهي سفينة ضخمة جداً ولا يمكن أن تستوعبها صورة واحدة

[/QUOTE]


ايها الاخ العزيز رزق
شكر ا على عرض تاريخ مصر الاجتماعى بصور توضح التطور فى المجتنع المصرى
السؤال هنا الذى يطرح نفسه هل التطور للافضل ام العكس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## المهذب

الله الله على الجمال 
فينك يامصر
ليت الايام تعود للوراء

----------

